# 65 windlace



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

can someone ( rukee hopefully) with a 65 hardtop tell me if the windlace runs in one piece from the floor up and around the windows and a separate piece on the rear door jab or is it cut in other places?? the windlace I got in the interior kit is WAY to short to cover all the areas. thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

On the 66 the windlace starts at the top of where the kick panel wraps around into the door jam and is one piece all the way back. If you need pictures let me know,


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you talking the window seal at the top of the door windows? 
If so, mine starts about an inch or two below the top of the door edge in front and runs to the roof line then down the back edge of the rear quarter glass.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

not the window seal but the windlace , the piece of u-shaped plastic coated metal that is the finish over where 2 seams are welded together- these pics are a post car but you get the idea. I figured it would run from the floor in front all the way up and around the window


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It runs just like the first picture, from the front of the door sill up the A-pillar, along the roof/headliner line to the back of the rear bottom corner of the quarter window. Then a short piece from the back of the door sill up to a plastic cover at the top of the door jam.
Hope this helps.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Crusty, 
The pinch weld from the floor to the bottom area of the dash is covered with the vent kick panel. It has a wrap around piece that covers up to about the dash then the windlace foes from there.

rich


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

injn37 said:


> Crusty,
> The pinch weld from the floor to the bottom area of the dash is covered with the vent kick panel. It has a wrap around piece that covers up to about the dash then the windlace foes from there.
> 
> rich


Thanks for the correction! At a quick glance it looks like it starts out at the door sill. But as you pointed out it's the kick panel. The windlace does start at the top of the kick panel.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks guys- still seems like my kit is short though- only have enought for the window


----------

